# Does my Rogue has Tow package or Not !?



## Daniil (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi guys my 2009 SL AWD Rogue has 226 miles on it and i need to change transmission how and what spot or sticker i can find if it has Tow Package or Not ? Called nissan to check it by Vin number they cant give me straight answer, probably dumbs work there.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

HI, there is no towing package per SE. You can add a tow hitch of course, but you can only 1000lb and not an ounce more.

Your Rogue has 226k miles or kilometers?

Who is asking about a tow package, the repair shop?

How much weight were you hauling?


----------

